# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Игровой блок «Чего хочет мужчина или… Как стать идеальной женщиной».

## Уралочка

Игровой блок «Чего хочет мужчина или… Как стать идеальной женщиной».

Как часто мы, женщины,  даже не догадываемся, что нужно от нас мужчинам. Но где- то далеко… ну очень далеко… в глубине души, мы понимаем, что им нужно. Или делаем вид, что понимаем – трактуя по своему их знаки и намеки… Вот если бы однажды случилось чудо, и мужчина, объяснил нам, простым, человеческим языком, что он от нас хочет. Хотите такое чудо??? Чудеса сбываются!!! Надо только в них верить!
Распишитесь в получении.

Этот блок универсален!!! 
Может использоваться на ЛЮБОМ мероприятии (свадьбе, юбилее, корпоративе) рассчитан на 15 – 20 минут. 

В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное сопровождение, *ВИДЕО*, фото.

*Стоимость комплекта 900 руб.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Леночка!!! Спасибо тебе за этот блок  - яркий, музыкальный, активный!!!

----------


## Dimona

Леночка, блок смешной до слез. Тонкий юмор. Логичные переходы. Все супер. Провела осталась довольна как СЛОН!

----------


## Юлия Протасова

Спасибо!!!! Без этого блока я тоже не обхожусь, но меняю, смотрю на компанию и возраст клиентов! Спасибо Елена за ваш труд!

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Лена, здравствуйте ! Перевела на карту 650 руб. за игровой блок "Чего хочет мужчина?". С нетерпением жду.

----------


## Уралочка

Наталья, бегите в личку. С уважением, Елена.

----------


## gvs

Елена, ну и здесь я тоже покажу несколько наших фоток со свадьбы племянника  :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********su/3696523m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3702667m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3694475m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3680139m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3686283m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3673995m.jpg[/IMG]

 :Smile3:  Опять же здоровский момент на празднике  :Ok:  Парни наши так в роль вжились, что потом такое вытворяли...  :Grin:  И за этот блок, Елена, огромное спасибо вам!

----------


## Уралочка

Галина!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  Узнаю моменты со своего блока!!!!!! Клёво как!!!! Спасибо тебе большое за фотографии!!!! :Tender:

----------


## gvs

> Спасибо тебе большое за фотографии!!!!


 :Smile3:  Елена, это вам огромное СПАСИБО за то, что даете возможность нам использовать такие красочные, интересные, прикольные блоки у себя на праздниках  :Ok:  Я, наверное, чуть ли не половину ваших идей приобрела себе, и еще не раз приобрету другие "вкусные" ваши блоки  :Grin:  К сожалению, еще не все моменты я успела использовать на свадьбе племянника, но у меня еще много праздников впереди, так что я еще их отработаю  :Grin:

----------

